# Okafor Measures in at 6'10"



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

You heard it.. He measures in at 6'10"


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

thats more than enough to be a serviceable center in the nba, now if he can just sure up some doubts about his back...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

yeah..that'll come with time..but his agent said he tested fine for (no back problems).. sorry for the bad grammar..i dont feel like going back right now and editing it even though i just ended up typing 20 more words.lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> You heard it.. He measures in at 6'10"


Where did you see this?


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

Let us give thanks :gopray: . Now we just draft the best players available in the second round e.g. Khryapa, Udrih, Vroman or Ha- Seung and sign fa Damon Jones and Eric Dampier.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2cent</b>!
> Let us give thanks :gopray: . Now we just draft the best players available in the second round e.g. Khryapa, Udrih, Vroman or Ha- Seung and sign fa Damon Jones and Eric Dampier.


I'd like to know where he got that info. I hope it is true. If so, if Okafor is legitimately 6'10", then I'd say he should be the definite choice.

Although if Tmac is leaving, then I still might say Howard.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, I, too, am on the wary side until I see some official source of this information. But if it is true, it should lay to rest most of the issues about Okafor's size. Alonzo Mourning was 6'10'' as well, and he was a fantastic center.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yes, I, too, am on the wary side until I see some official source of this information. But if it is true, it should lay to rest most of the issues about Okafor's size. Alonzo Mourning was 6'10'' as well, and he was a fantastic center.


I've checked everywhere I know of and dont see anything.

I've tried to argue with others that Okafor could be much like Mourning, but most disagree. Their stats their last season in college were nearly exactly the same, although those who disagree point out it was a much weaker college game at the time. Which that point itself would be difficult to argue.

But I think Okafor could have very much the same impact as Mourning did. And that would be what this team sorely, sorely needs.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I've checked everywhere I know of and dont see anything.
> ...


Well, I do think that Okafor possesses many similarities to Mourning. Both had superb defensive reputations coming out of college, and somewhat raw offensive games to go along with that as well, although Mourning had a more polished midrange jumper than Okafor. He could pop that 15 FT jumper, something that Okafor hasn't been able to do consistently. 

However, as others have pointed out, the college competition was also much tougher in Mourning's time, and personally, I feel that Mourning did rank higher as a prospect than Okafor does now. If Okafor turns out be the franchise center like Mourning, I would be pleasantly suprised. However, I wouldn't be suprised if Okafor brings the same defensive presence that Mourning did, and threw in 15-18 points every year as well. 

I have no doubt that Okafor can be an All-Star in this league, and if he is 6'10'', I don't know why there would be doubts whether he could C or not either. However, I don't see him as a superstar type player who a team can build around. If McGrady leaves, that may be the type of player we need, and Howard would be the better option in my mind at that point.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> However, as others have pointed out, the college competition was also much tougher in Mourning's time, and personally, I feel that Mourning did rank higher as a prospect than Okafor does now. If Okafor turns out be the franchise center like Mourning, I would be pleasantly suprised. However, I wouldn't be suprised if Okafor brings the same defensive presence that Mourning did, and threw in 15-18 points every year as well.


Agreed. I can see Okafor having the impact of Mourning as far as defense and rebounding and maybe a slighter smaller impact offensively. But that would still be 20x better than anything Orlando has gotten from the PF/C slots since the Diesel left.



> I have no doubt that Okafor can be an All-Star in this league, and if he is 6'10'', I don't know why there would be doubts whether he could C or not either. However, I don't see him as a superstar type player who a team can build around. If McGrady leaves, that may be the type of player we need, and Howard would be the better option in my mind at that point.


Exactly. I view Okafor as *a piece* of the puzzle, whereas a guy like Howard would be considered *the piece* of the puzzle. If Tmac leaves and we get Okafor, if we need him to score points to win, then Orlando will be in for another long year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are all the measurements:

http://draftcity.com/measurements.htm

Okafor - 6'10 (with shoes), 7'4 wingspan, 257 pounds, 9'2.5 standing reach.

Howard - 6'10.25 (with shoes), 7'4.5 wingspan, 240 pounds, 9'3.5 standing reach.

All I can say, is that with numbers like these and knowing that both guys have great work ethics, drafting either one would be fine by me. Of course you would have to make a decision. Build for the future with Howard or get an impact player now in Okafor?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Here are all the measurements:
> 
> http://draftcity.com/measurements.htm
> ...


Pretty sweet. Okafor has one of the best wingspans of any of the guys measured.

I'm glad he actually measured in at 6'10" ... hopefully Tmac hears about this considering he thought Okafor might be under 6'9".


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is how I break down Howard and Okafor: 

Okafor - A B. Wallace clone at this point, who is bigger, more athletic and does have a better offensive game. If he improves his offensive game, he could be the next Mourning. 

Howard - Has the ability to have an impact season his rookie year, ala Amare, but IMO will have a season more like a KG rookie year, which means he will play alright, but not as great as he will be. He also has the ability to be like a J. O'Neal or K. Brown (his break out season is coming next year), which means he will take years to develop. 

It is basically what the Magic want. If they Magic want to win this year and just get a piece of the puzzle, they draft Okafor. If they want the piece, much like any superstar is considered and can possibly wait a few years, they take Howard. 

I think either choice will be great.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet. Okafor has one of the best wingspans of any of the guys measured.
> ...


Check out Howard's wingspan and standing reach.   

And to think this guy is still growing!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Check out Howard's wingspan and standing reach.
> ...


True. Like i've said before, I flip-flop back and forth on these two daily. Okafor is exactly what Orlando needs if Tmac is still around, but Howard is also very enticing.

My only concern is I still have the worry that Howard wants to be much more KG than David Robinson and he won't give Orlando what it needs inside.

I dont know man, flip a coin.

I am impressed by both guy's measurements though. Neither is a disappointment.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> True. Like i've said before, I flip-flop back and forth on these two daily. Okafor is exactly what Orlando needs if Tmac is still around, but Howard is also very enticing.
> ...


I agree. It is a coin flip. I guess we will see which one impresses the most this coming week when Okafor and Howard work out for the Magic.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

For everyone who argues that Mourning played the college game when the competition was much tougher, it can be argued that Mourning also played the NBA game when competition was much tougher, at least in the eastern conference. Therefore, we can surmise that it is possible for Okafor to make a Mourning-type impact in the NBA due to the lack of competition.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> For everyone who argues that Mourning played the college game when the competition was much tougher, it can be argued that Mourning also played the NBA game when competition was much tougher, at least in the eastern conference. Therefore, we can surmise that it is possible for Okafor to make a Mourning-type impact in the NBA due to the lack of competition.


That is a rather good point. There arent nearly the number of good big men in the NBA right now as there were when Mourning played.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah, I got it from Draftcity.

If I were the Magic, I'd go with Okafor althrough D.Howard may be the next KG/Tim Duncan, there is also a very small chance he can be the next Kwame Brown. Okafor on the otherhand has proved himself by what he has done in college. He is a smart kid, friendly, would love to play in Orlando. He also isn't cocky like Dwight Howard. If Tracy is going to be with Orlando for another 7 years (depends on how things go).... then there could be a possible future conflict with Dwight Howard wanting to be the man or something...I don't see okafor doing something like that for some reason..


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Yeah, I got it from Draftcity.
> 
> If I were the Magic, I'd go with Okafor althrough D.Howard may be the next KG/Tim Duncan, there is also a very small chance he can be the next Kwame Brown. Okafor on the otherhand has proved himself by what he has done in college. He is a smart kid, friendly, would love to play in Orlando. He also isn't cocky like Dwight Howard. If Tracy is going to be with Orlando for another 7 years (depends on how things go).... then there could be a possible future conflict with Dwight Howard wanting to be the man or something...I don't see okafor doing something like that for some reason..


One of the reasons why I think D. Howard will not be another K. Brown is because of his basketball history. Howard was being touted as a top draft pick from his sophomore year, whereas Brown was a latebloomer and didn't really hit the national radar until his senior year, and it seems that Brown still hasn't fully gotten a handle on his skills. 

And I'm not sure where the cocky perception comes from. If anything, everything I've heard has said the opposite. A kid who has actually been fairly sheltered his whole life and brought up in a close knit Christian environment.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> One of the reasons why I think D. Howard will not be another K. Brown is because of his basketball history. Howard was being touted as a top draft pick from his sophomore year, whereas Brown was a latebloomer and didn't really hit the national radar until his senior year, and it seems that Brown still hasn't fully gotten a handle on his skills.
> 
> And I'm not sure where the cocky perception comes from. If anything, everything I've heard has said the opposite. A kid who has actually been fairly sheltered his whole life and brought up in a close knit Christian environment.


yeah..true..i just heard about headlines of him saying "Dwight Howard wants to show the Magic why he is #1 pick" or.... "Dwight howard says he is the next KG/Duncan combo"....

lol..i guess he's not cocky..he'd be like david robinson probably..hmm.i dont know.. i still would rather go with a proven guy than a hs'er.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw these measurements and was pretty excited to see that Okafor was a legit 6'10 with shoes on. If you ask me, both can be legitimate centers, especially Howard, who could potentially top out at 7-foot in a couple years once he's done growing. My opinion on what to do with the pick has once again changed. Like JNice, I change my mind almost every day. I was actually leaning towards trading the pick for the best offer that included a polished vet, but now I want to keep it. If they believe Okafor and/or Howard can be a center, we have to take them. As for which one we take, I'm neutral today. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings, and how they continue to work out...


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

You have to go with okafor unless howard shows in workouts that...

A - he has grit....that he's a competitor
B - that he can take direction, can be taught. 

Potential is one thing, howard may not have the right brain and personaility to go with it. You know what you get with Okafor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That is a rather good point. There arent nearly the number of good big men in the NBA right now as there were when Mourning played.


Agreed, and add me to your fan club please.


----------

